# What serving material for tying in nock points?



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

What material are you using for tying in your nock points? Size and Brand? 

Also do you tie the over hand knot method or do you do it more like tying in a peep/serving?? 

I and not entirely happy with how my nock points have been turning out so just seeing what everyone else is doing .


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

I use 100# spiderwire stealth. And do a back wrap style nock set. Same as seen here... Works well for me.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2075841


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

I use the same method as wenty but I use .17 halo. No particular reason other than it's what I have. I have done half hitches but I prefer the backwrap style


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8vONiPGMl8

This is John Dudley. Goes over many things in this video including Nock.


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

I use bcy nock tying thread and do 3 wraps and 2 back served wraps. This nylon melts very nice right on itself. I do just one underneath the nock. Use 3d for peeeps


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Great info


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

BCY #3D. I just do a series of overhand knots, alternating top and bottom of the string.


----------



## BWBOW (Feb 21, 2009)

Use B55 and overhand knots


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Most the time .17 halo 

A series of overhands and burn the ends. The .17 halo cinches it holds when cinching down the half hitches well. 

Simple, fast, easy and last forever











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

easykeeper said:


> bcy #3d. I just do a series of overhand knots, alternating top and bottom of the string.


x2.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

BCY .018" anything, BCY mostly. I've even used quality Button & Carpet thread. Overhand knots going away from arrow nock for .100" or a bit more and back up between knots, finish with square knot and a tab of super glue. Makes something of a ball.


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

cool stuff


----------



## Bigwood (Sep 29, 2016)

Bcy 3D is what Dudley said to use.


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Most the time .17 halo
> 
> A series of overhands and burn the ends. The .17 halo cinches it holds when cinching down the half hitches well.
> 
> ...


That is about what mine look like when i use the knot method. Sometimes i wish they were cleaner but even thogh uglier that way seems to work better than the serve back method


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

Tony219er has a post where he shows a SWEET method of tying in nock sets. They come out relay clean.


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

Tony219er has a post showing a really SWEET method to tie in nock sets!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^^
That works well also just takes longer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

cassellm said:


> Tony219er has a post where he shows a SWEET method of tying in nock sets. They come out relay clean.


link?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

jtelarkin08 said:


> That is about what mine look like when i use the knot method. Sometimes i wish they were cleaner but even thogh uglier that way seems to work better than the serve back method


I pick and choose my battles and manage the time I have accordingly. 

Their just quick and easy and last for the life of the string. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> I pick and choose my battles and manage the time I have accordingly.
> 
> Their just quick and easy and last for the life of the string.
> 
> ...


Ya I dont tie as many as you lol. I do like the fact that i can put the knot on one side or the other depending on top or bottom and it fits the D loop perfect.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

jtelarkin08 said:


> Ya I dont tie as many as you lol. I do like the fact that i can put the knot on one side or the other depending on top or bottom and it fits the D loop perfect.


If I go any longer in the soft nocks the d loop pliers don't work as well. That size I have there works perfect in conjunction with the d loop pliers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows (Jul 27, 2014)

BCY 3D for everything that I serve in. It grips great, burns down perfectly, and is cheap. If you make sure that each of the over hand knots are tied in the same manner (left over right or right over left) they will stack in nice.

View attachment 5222145


View attachment 5222153


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> If I go any longer in the soft nocks the d loop pliers don't work as well. That size I have there works perfect in conjunction with the d loop pliers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no im talking about the burnt little spot where you burn the tag ends. If you swivel them left and right they fit in the crease of the D loop when you tie it. Its hard to explain.. Ill send you a pic lol


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

jtelarkin08 said:


> no im talking about the burnt little spot where you burn the tag ends. If you swivel them left and right they fit in the crease of the D loop when you tie it. Its hard to explain.. Ill send you a pic lol


Yea, I know what your referring to
You don't even see them once you tie in your Dloop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The 3D looks cleaner and stacks better but I prefer the halo for durability when doing them inside the d loop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I've always preferred BCY 2x serving for nocks and peeps. The smaller diameter and 2 ply construction makes nice small and clean ties. It also pulls really tight.


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

I've always just used #4 Nylon. I may try some of the smaller dia stuff though and see how it works.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The only problem with some of the smaller diameter stuff is you have to be careful how tight you cinch it down. It can cause your center serving to separate. It's the main reason I don't go to small


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Strands from old bow strings.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I stopped using nock points. I tie my d loop and set it hard with viper pliers and it won't slip. I've never had to change a d loop prematurely. So nock points seem like overkill.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> The only problem with some of the smaller diameter stuff is you have to be careful how tight you cinch it down. It can cause your center serving to separate. It's the main reason I don't go to small
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^ This


----------



## Piscafile (Oct 24, 2016)

Brightly coloured dental floss from my fly tying box of bits, sealed in with a couple of Coates of clear nail varnish. This one is on my recurve, but I have a similar deal on my compound inside the D loop.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

I prefer 3D for peeps and .14 Halo for my nock points. As mentioned before, the 3D isn't as durable and really flattens out unlike the Halo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

jtelarkin08 said:


> link?


First reply.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Bcy nock point/peep tying thread... works for me.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

DeathF.above said:


> Bcy nock point/peep tying thread... works for me.


I prefer a little smaller for mine and prefer a loose fit on my serving and between nocks. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

Bcy nock/peep tying thread is my favorite


----------



## Kyarcher95 (Jul 6, 2016)

A few wraps of dental floss is what I use.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Tagged for later.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

3D for me.


----------



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

huntertroy said:


> Bcy nock/peep tying thread is my favorite


Same here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Easykeeper said:


> BCY #3D. I just do a series of overhand knots, alternating top and bottom of the string.


Same here but with BCY Nock Point and Loop Tying Thread.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

.17 Halo or .18 Angel Majesty.
Overhand knots.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

tag


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

Either 3D or Halo; and tie with a nail knot...very clean and neat knot.


----------



## Baggs23 (Feb 18, 2020)

I use halo .019. And tie it just like tying in a peep with 3-5 wraps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juanma666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Dental floss can be worth it.


----------



## pnw-bowhunter (Dec 25, 2019)

I have a bunch of dyneema lying around that i use. Works great so far.


----------



## rsm_2017 (Aug 29, 2017)

bcy 3d is a good choice


----------



## Bog43 (Nov 25, 2017)

Following


----------

